# 31" this morning



## Mepps3 (Apr 23, 2006)

I went fishing this morning 10/13/07 with my nephew Julian (who is 13 yrs. old). We managed to catch some steelhead in the deep holes with some flow. Julian caught his second steelhead ever and it was a 31 inch fighting machine. This was a heck of a battle to witness. He was swinging a spinner at the head of the pool. Here are some pictures.


















Here is my first steel on a center pin that I got out of Rocky Friday evening 10/12/07.










The fish and the pin:


----------



## steelheadtracker (Oct 1, 2006)

nice fish!!


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

Nice looking steelie. looks like a nice hole too.


----------



## findiesel (Jul 6, 2005)

Great fish there. He'll never be the same after that!


----------



## KSUFLASH (Apr 14, 2004)

thanks for sharing the pics!!!

flash----------------out


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Congrats to both of you.:B Thanks for sharing the pictures.


----------



## Dock Time (Sep 12, 2006)

Nice pics....nothing beats a smiling youth with a fish!!!


----------



## Brian.Smith (May 18, 2006)

Nice fish congrats.


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

nice fish, ill be heading out east tues afternoon.


----------



## boonecreek (Dec 28, 2006)

nice looking fish. are steelhead part of the samon family, or trout and what kind of spinner do steelies hit?


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

Nice job!
How did you like the pin versus your mepps?


----------



## Mepps3 (Apr 23, 2006)

boonecreek said:


> nice looking fish. are steelhead part of the samon family, or trout and what kind of spinner do steelies hit?


My favorite spinner is a Mepps in a size 3 in silver. Also I use Bluefox spinner size 2 firetiger. Keep the spinner down near the bottom without snagging for best results. I can't stand Roostertail spinners because the blade never spins half the time. *Do not use a swivel*. Tie the spinner directly to the line. Go to this link and scroll down to swivels in the article if you don't believe me:
http://www.mepps.com/fishing_articles/article.php?id=18


----------



## Mepps3 (Apr 23, 2006)

liquidsoap said:


> Nice job!
> How did you like the pin versus your mepps?


So far I like the pin a lot. I wanted a new challenge. Fighting a fish on the pin is hands down the winner verses spinning gear. If it was float fishing with spinning gear verses a center pin the pin wins. The long mend free drifts and how the float tracks to the seam by itself is unbelievable. Do you use a pin?


----------



## fishon (Apr 20, 2004)

ahhh the dark side!!!!!

enjoy!



Frank


----------



## rollinafocus (Oct 16, 2007)

Nice fish glad to see someone start the season out great


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

Mepps3 said:


> So far I like the pin a lot. I wanted a new challenge. Fighting a fish on the pin is hands down the winner verses spinning gear. If it was float fishing with spinning gear verses a center pin the pin wins. The long mend free drifts and how the float tracks to the seam by itself is unbelievable. Do you use a pin?


Yes.
I started early last winter.
Took a few trips but finally got it down pat.
Its hands down the best way to fish.


----------

